# Specs on b13



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

Don't tell me to search, because i did, found some but not everything. I'm looking for specs for the b13 xe, from brakes, to body, tran, spring or specs that came from factors. If anybody could help it be kool. thanks


----------



## Bullitt (Jul 2, 2004)

You're not the only one that wants to know...lol. I was about to make the same post myself.


----------



## chowie (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se/2000_sentra_se_stats.html


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

chowie said:


> http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se/2000_sentra_se_stats.html



Hmm... didn't know that a 2000 Sentra SE was a B13 XE....


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

hopefully you found this info without my help but here ya go

http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/specs.html
SE-R.net has quite a bit of info about your car there.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> hopefully you found this info without my help but here ya go
> 
> http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/specs.html
> SE-R.net has quite a bit of info about your car there.


Buzzzzz!! Wrong again.... O.K., Here's what I know about an XE:

Engine: GA16DE (1.6l)
Transmission: 5-speed man. or 4 speed auto w/ OD
Brakes: Disc/Drum, optional ABS
Suspension: Independent
SRS Restraint: Optional only available on 93-94 models (driver side only)
Air Conditioning: standard?
Power Steering: standard
AM/FM Cassette: standard
Cruise Control: standard
Power Locks/Windows/Mirrors: optional only on XE Limited
Available in 2 Dr or 4 Dr 

Correct me if I'm wrong on anything and/or tell me what I missed...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I stand corrected. I wasn't thinking XE....


----------

